# Cutting loufa soaps.



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Any hints on how to do this so they look good ???

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I just cut with my serrated quik cut knife and worked good but they were still rather soft. then I molded them with my hands and smooted them out. However Vicki has seen them and no soap was on the outside of the loofa as my soap was too thick to pour right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I cut with a straight bladed knife, thin one, and make a cut and then just push really hard with the knife while rolling soap and they cut pretty easy this way
I let mine get hard so no smoothing is needed, There is soap on the outside of mine, I try to pour at very thin trace with these..


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I poured at a very thin trace so I have soap every place. I tried cutting at 24 hours and it looks bad. Its now been a few days so I will give it a try again.

Patty

THANKS


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Know that Vicki said once that her DH has to cut it and she smooths up the loofa around the edges. or the soap around the edges.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I use a bread knife. Have one that is used for just that.. and it works great. Hardly any edges need smoothing.
Have learned though.. the loofah needs to just fit the tube... or so for me. 
Makes a mess and it peels off the loofah when it dries.

Rett


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We started with a serated knife, and it damages the loofa alot, so lots of smoothing on my part. Now husband who has freakishly strong hands simply cuts them with a cleaver. I have tried and I can not do it as thin or straight or pretty. If he ever decides to stop cutting my loofa, I will use my bandsaw. I am no weakling, but I can not cut these to save my life like he can. Vicki


----------

